# Что это за баян?



## Неуч (20 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте, кто-нибудь может сказать, что это за инструмент?
Спасибо.


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2015)

Вид левого полукорпуса с переключателями регистров невольно навевает мысли об А. А. Сизове, а там кто его знает... Просторный мех, перламутровые кнопки в левой... В любом случае это какая-то полукустарщина - в конструкции явно использованы узлы промышленного изготовления, причём от разных моделей. Правая клавиатура на мой взгляд портит всё дело - железные штампованные рычаги с пожелтевшими пластмассовыми пуговицами как на самых дешевых серийных баянах - фи... хотя внутри и по звуку может оказаться очень интересным инструментом. Для любителя, конечно.


----------



## Gross (20 Янв 2015)

MAN (20.01.2015, 12:33) писал:


> железные штампованные рычаги


а какая механика хорошая? Эти самые железные рычаги служат десятилетиями. А в молодости, помню, меня очень забавляло, когда музыкант на концерте после каждой пьесы подкручивал отвинтившиеся кнопки "Юпитера". Интересно, с этим недостатком справились?


----------



## Gross (20 Янв 2015)

MAN (20.01.2015, 12:33) писал:


> железные штампованные рычаги


а какая механика хорошая? Эти самые железные рычаги служат десятилетиями. А в молодости, помню, меня очень забавляло, когда музыкант на концерте после каждой пьесы подкручивал отвинтившиеся кнопки "Юпитера". Интересно, с этим недостатком справились?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Янв 2015)

Какая то смесь" бульдога с носорогом".Похоже на то,что Некто ,что мог ,то и прихватил с баянной фабрики. А потом из всего этого собрал Это. Что там внутри-одному богу ведомо,ну и хозяину,если захочет покопаться.


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2015)

*Gross*, я не говорил, что штампованная механика так уж плоха по своим эксплуатационным качествам, я только имел в виду, что тут она на мой взгляд не вписывается в общую картину и выглядит на этом баяне как кроссовки на человеке, облачённом в строгий деловой костюм.
Gross (20.01.2015, 22:11) писал:


> Помню, меня очень забавляло, когда музыкант на концерте после каждой пьесы подкручивал отвинтившиеся кнопки "Юпитера". Интересно, с этим недостатком справились?


Видимо справились, потому что я в своём теперешнем пожилом возрасте подобных вещей вроде бы не наблюдаю.


----------

